# Charlies Funeral



## babesx3

I have at last had a call from the funeral directors to arrange a date for Charlies funeral and cremation:cry:
It will be Thurs 21st Oct at 11am
It will be a short 15 mins service just for my husband and I.
I am at present trying to decide on music and readings for the service, a priest will take the service i just want a small input my self...
music to walk down top the alter and music out..... Charlie will have a small blue coffin and my DH will carry him down to a small cushion at the end....I plan on getting a single red rose to lay on his coffin.. (same as in my wedding bouquet a symbol of our love for him) 
i like the precious child music for arriving
and somewhere over the rainbow for leaving
i'll post the music in a min...
and i plan (if i can) to read a poem called snowdrop...

Just wanted to share..

any other ideas welcome!!:hugs:


----------



## babesx3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcpBwB5ruu0&feature=related


----------



## babesx3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7O-LDea7SHY&feature=related


----------



## babesx3

This is poem i would like to try and readout,

Little Snowdrop

The world may never notice 
If a Snowdrop doesn't bloom,
Or even pause to wonder 
If the petals fall too soon. 
But every life that ever forms, 
Or ever comes to be, 
Touches the world in some small way 
For all eternity. 

The little one we long for 
Was swiftly here and gone. 
But the love that was then planted
Is a light that still shines on. 
And though our arms are empty,
Our hearts know what to do. 
Every beating of our hearts 
Says that we love you.


----------



## ClaireyF

sounds perfect, for a perfect little boy xxxxx


----------



## Huggles

I'm so glad that you finally have a date etc. The poem is lovely and I think your choice of songs is lovely too.

:hugs:


----------



## Cariad_bach

That sounds lovely Nats :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2919

Lovely poem hun. XX


----------



## Jox

Beautiful poem and perfect song choices. Charlie will b so proud xxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Sounds perfect hun :hugs: hope the day goes as gentley as possible for you and your husband x


----------



## MrsWez

Both songs and poem are very sweet. :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

babesx3 said:


> This is poem i would like to try and readout,
> 
> Little Snowdrop
> 
> The world may never notice
> If a Snowdrop doesn't bloom,
> Or even pause to wonder
> If the petals fall too soon.
> But every life that ever forms,
> Or ever comes to be,
> Touches the world in some small way
> For all eternity.
> 
> The little one we long for
> Was swiftly here and gone.
> But the love that was then planted
> Is a light that still shines on.
> And though our arms are empty,
> Our hearts know what to do.
> Every beating of our hearts
> Says that we love you.

That's beautiful. I cried reading that.

I think your song choices are lovely. In the arms of the angel is a beautiful song too.

We chose not to have songs. I figured that all I would be doing anyway was dreading having to carry her to the grave side so I wanted the service to be quick.

I think whatever you choose will be right for you and be perfect for your little boy. How lovely to have a blue coffin too - we only had one option which was white.

I will be thinking of you on the day of his funeral, I know how hard it is :hug:


----------



## babesx3

we're having Charlie cremated so it will just be the service..then we get his ashes 24hrs later and we'll sprinkle them on his tree we will plant on the sunday after...
I was surprised too that we had a choice of coffin colour, and the costs are all covered by the hospital which is even better....

Thank you for reading!!:hugs: its comforting to have people read and give me their thoughts and especially when you too have gone thru a similar ordeal...
:hugs: XX


----------



## Vickieh1981

Ahh yeah I guess it's slightly different with cremation.

It' snice that the hospital are covering the cost. The funeral directors didn't charge anything for ours either, the car, the coffin or anything. The only thing we had to pay for was the plot (which was ridiculous - thieving council)


----------



## mommyo2girls

:hugs:perfect:hugs: I am so glad you got a date. The service sounds just beautiful :kiss:


----------



## Carmello_01

All of it sounds beautiful, I got goosebumps reading the poem. :hugs:


----------



## ClaireyF

aw thats good that the hospital cover the costs, one less thing to worry about xxxx


----------



## kanga

Sounds all sounds really lovely hun x god bless x


----------



## amygwen

That song is beautiful. What a lovely thing you are going to do to honor such a precious little boy! :hugs:


----------



## coccyx

Wow very moving. Hope it all goes smoothly


----------



## hayley x

sounds truly perfect, what a special day it will be for your little boy :hugs: xxx


----------



## Suze

I'm so so sorry it's taken me ages to get here :dohh:

I think you've planned little Charlie's funeral beautifully, and I know you've spoken about you both wanting to do as much as possible for him, as you never got the chance. I think it's been said before but a hard copy of an order of service is something that's important to me...again Joe will have no 'paper trail' of his life so anything that has his name on is a comfort to me. 
Afterwards I bought myself a charm fo my Pandora bracelet, a little hedgehog which has tiny tiny 'hidden' feet underneath...and I like having something on me at all times that reminds me of Joe...I don't know if you could do anything similar thats personal to you? I know you will have the tree at home but I think YOU need something Mummy!

:hug:


----------



## babesx3

thanks :hugs:

I like the idea of the bracelet...
i'm not really a jewellery girl, but i'll have a think!!:hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

Sounds lovely. :hugs:
We're doing an Order of Service to keep. I also got bought a bracelet with a locket attached. I've ordered a couple more charms and plan to add to it each year. I'd like a tattoo, just waiting for the courage!


----------



## LoveAmorAi

<3 The funeral sounds like a beautiful memorial. <3


----------



## babesx3

my little boy is finally at peace...:kiss:


----------



## beaniebaby11

I just want to say how incredibly sorry I am for your loss. No momma or daddy should have to go through what you have gone through. I lost my baby girl (she was 3 years old) on November 16, 2009 and I can relate to the pain of every day.

Be kind to yourself. Your sweet baby Charlie is now at peace and will forever be looking down on you. ((((((hugs)))))) 

p.s I did notice there was a few posts about bracelets and what not. I have a bracelet with my daughter's name and birthday/angelday on it that was ordered from myforeverchild. They are amazing.


----------



## cla

I hope you are ok Hun xxxxxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

:hugs:


----------



## Suze

Looks like a beautiful send off for beautiful baby Charlie, you did him proud. 
Well done for getting through it, take care :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

huge hugs hun i am sooo deeply sorry for you loss and that you had to do any of this but i am sure you made charlie proud today, i know the days before and after it will be hard and know i am sure that we are all here for you xxx

:hugs::flower:


----------



## Cariad_bach

:cry: oh hun ... :hugs: RIP beautiful boy xxx


----------



## Phantom

oh my goodness, your poem has brought tears to my eyes. It's beautiful. Stay stong


----------



## MoonLove

Little Charlie is at peace :angel:

I have been reading your journal and you have been so incredibly brave through such a traumatic ordeal. To lose such a little darling is something no one should ever have to go through and it breaks my heart to hear your story. Your precious little baby is at peace and will always be with you in your heart.

Stay strong x


----------



## Luzelle

Thinking of you and your dear little boy.


----------



## shocker

Sending lots of hugs and floaty :kiss: for Charlie, I'm sure You will have made him proud :hugs: xx


----------



## lottie_2007

:hugs:


----------



## Groovychick

You did him proud hun. :hugs:


----------



## Ley

:hugs: hun x


----------



## DMJ

Sending lots of hugs your way :hugs::hugs::hugs:

The precious child song is beautiful, i had that played at my daughters funeral and will also be playing it at our sons funeral which should take place in the next few weeks. 

xxx


----------



## babesx3

Thank you for all your kind thoughts and words !!!

huge hugs and floaty kisses to all of u who have lost a precious child too!! :hugs:


----------



## babesx3

at the weekend we had family over to plant charlies tree..
we decided not to put his ashes in the ground, as when i collected the ashes from the crematorium they came in this gorgeous sealed wooden box with a plaque on the top with his name on... its so gorgeous i didn;t want to bury it, or open it. so now its on a high shelf in the lounge with an angel ornament some friends bought me. it feels lovely having him at home now in the warm and with his family:cloud9:


----------



## Suze

It's gorgeous hun, I love the way you put a stone with his name on and some flowers by him. 
You sound quite at peace with the fact he's home with you which is lovely, take care :hugs:


----------



## hopeandpray

The tree is a lovely idea. Glad that you have him home with all the rest of your family :hugs:


----------



## tricky nicky

beautiful
x


----------

